

Rob Pike: The byte order fallacy - alcuadrado
http://commandcenter.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/byte-order-fallacy.html

======
wmf
The discussion is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3796378>

(Those country code blogspot domains cause terrible URL aliasing. I know it's
for a reason, but still.)

